
Apple Store in Amsterdam evacuated after iPad exploded - olafz
https://twitter.com/BrandweerAA/status/1031154040560918528
======
lostgame
I’d really appreciate if these were flagged not English. This is the fourth
copy I’ve seen of this story on the front page of ‘new’ here, and none of them
are English, and none of them are marked not English.

